# Been talking and talking now its happening



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Welp I have talked for a year now about fixing the 300 up well no turning back now....powdercoat frame redo all seals and well whatever else comes to mind all I got left is to pull motor which is cake and tear rear end out front is completely done 











the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Worked on it lil more today....





the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its coming along. ....You gonna delete those rear drum brakes or rebuild em?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

they are gone cleaning it up and putting a axle paddle there....then adding a gear reduction just dont know how low i wanna go cuz i still use it to go hunting.....


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet. If mine doesnt sell, I will be goin to the frame this winter for PC...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow bump def didnt think you would ever sell yours....only problem im having is i have 27's on it now and they rub a bit.....i dont know how yall put 29.5 and stuff on i have taken the flares off and everything they still rub sometimes and pop the plastic out from the gas tank....i have a 2in lift also, but i dont have the brackets on the front fenders im thinking that may cause my fenders to sag some making them rub


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

my 27s never rubbed. my 29.5s like to eat the outside bottom corner of the front fenders tho.

yeah i didnt think i was gonna sell it, and still may not. but priorities took over and i need a new truck. thought i was gonna need down payment money but it worked out that i didnt. so it might stay.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the poor ol brute is gonna have trouble keeping up with it, im thinking.......


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's a bit more work, but I'd highly reccomend altering the swing arm to bring the right side around to the outside of the brake hub & placing the paddle in the center. - Really makes the paddle work. 



















*side note, apparently photobucket went & screwed their site up. PITA to sort through now.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I like that


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Jp man when I talked yo you about the swingarm I'm still there guess I'm leaving it I can't to save the life of me break the big Allen bolts loose I did everything short of a torch lol......broke bolts and everything trying it won't give.....the rear end doesn't need to be in the air does it cuz I still have it sitting on the rear tires......it is prolly the hardest thing I have tried to do on the brute or 300 

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like they're just froze up from years of mud/water. I usually just soak 'em in pb blaster & start pounding back & forth directions with the impact till they break loose. 


Filthy - you wouldn't believe the look on peoples faces when that little 300 drops in a pit that big bores are being winched out of and he just cruises through with a beer in one hand.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh I believe it. I had paddles on my old 650 SRA....they make a straight axle do magical things lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well blasted the frame primed and painted....



the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking good!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well waiting for some seals to come in so I can change them all out to new ones had a couple leaking so I am just gonna knock em all out.....and waiting on my brake drum to be cut down then the rear end will get painted and back on the swingarm.......motor was pressure washed and degreased......comming this weekend should be valves adjusted and motor back in bike.....



the wetter the better


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

You need to paint the exhaust system while you are waiting for parts Brandon.. Coming along nicely I must add!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im debating on whether or not to put a different exhaust on......


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> wow bump def didnt think you would ever sell yours....only problem im having is i have 27's on it now and they rub a bit.....i dont know how yall put 29.5 and stuff on i have taken the flares off and everything they still rub sometimes and pop the plastic out from the gas tank....i have a 2in lift also, but i dont have the brackets on the front fenders im thinking that may cause my fenders to sag some making them rub


this is how u put 31's on one








not even close to rubbin


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it does look good tim but dang son you have half your plastics gone lol but i wish mine was back together i decided i wanna stay with around 27' on this one though


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Go BIG or GO HOME ---- U dont need plastics man, look at the Renegades, they hardly have any plastics.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

took mine for it first real ride sunday , it did awesome with the 54%GR. that thing will climb a canal bank like a goat. trail ride in 4th gear and never have to shift, stop and take back off like it nothing.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

only part thats are cut is where the black flares bolt to the fender, but the front tires do hang all the out past


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i did the big tires on the brute but shoot that lil popo cant even hang with a honda 300 with a sra on baby 27's......


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Jp300 working on the diff man all this talk about a special pinion nut needed ha......took it to him and he knocked it out with a flathead screwdriver......also gave it some jp love which I didn't know how to do and instead of buying a 40 dollar spool just shimmed it to make it real 4wd 

the wetter the better


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good. Yea ive heard of ppl takin the lock nut out with a screw driver but i like my tool lol. plus i can torque it back in alot easier.

who is cutting down the brake drum? really nothing to it. I dont my first one last night lol. I had a buddy cut down the one for my bike only because he fixed the sealing surfaces at the same time.

I have 2 sets of rear brakes. Im thinking about making some rear brake delete "kits" and selling lol.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I loaned my pinion socket out and it hasn't made it back to me yet......thus a blunt screwdriver/chisel got the job done. His was pretty clean inside, no corrosion/rust on or around the nut so it came right out & went right back fairly easily.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thats sounds about right JP...i figured you had a tool for it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey JP what do u use to get out the wire on the pinion nose bearing. i,ve tied on 2 spare cases i have and broke both of them


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know you didnt ask me, but what I do is drill out the main hole a lil bigger and use some pics to try to spin the wire and then bend the end up. IF that does work, i will drill a small hole on both sides of the existing hole so i can assit in spinning the wire and holding it so i can pry up an end thru the big hole


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I seen that little wire and I know I would screw it up trying to get it out that's for sure....but bike is almost done waiting on racks to get baked and still debating on exhaust not that I want loud but I know mine is dang near shot and what size gr I want....I did however take the 2in lift off the front and add brute shocks wow it lifted it more then the 2in bracket did 

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I showed tonka the retaining wire & explained that deal to him incase he ever did one himself. As clean as his was & as smooth/tight as the bearings were I didn't bother with the pinion needle bearing, just did the carrier bearings/seals & the main pinion bearing/seal. 

I've got a pretty good set of Snap-On pics & some micro needle-nose pliers. - I usually weld a nut to the cage of the bearing so I can reach in from the end with a socket/extension/ratchet & turn the bearing as needed. Rotate the bearing/pic at it till you find the end, pry it up a touch then start fighting & wiggling with the pliers while rotating the bearing with the ratchet to help "feed" it out. - Then tie onto the nut with a bolt/slide hammer and pound it out.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

We use to weld a piece of all thread to the race to do about the same thing. That was till I bought a blind hole bearing puller.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Only thing I can say is my axle doesn't like to go in now....it isn't jp fault or anything it is this axle I broke one long time ago and well it doesn't go in either side good I got it to clip in when I bought it but now I have to literally beat it in bad but my old axle that hasn't been replaced yet goes in both sides smooth as heck I checked the splines on the axle and they look perfect but the axle goes in only about halfway and same with the circlip off too I don't understand it is beat in there now but I hope it holds up


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Having the posi shimmed up tight tends to make them a tad tighter because the axle gears don't "float" as loose in the carrier. - That said, obviously if one axle will go in/out of both sides fine but not the other, it's something with the axle.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well jp and bump told me it would be hard to steer after i got the front end locked but goodnight i better start eating wheaties for breakfast lunch and dinner.......def wont be drinking a cold one and riding this bike anymore for sure lol......it better turn all 4 thats all i can say or im going back to 3wd lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How hard is it to put the paddle on there? Does it affect ground clearance on ruts?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

a paddle is strictly for mudding as you do not wanna climb over logs and hard rutted places......it helps you alot but can also tear alot of stuff up.....it affects clearance yes but digs and pulls and there are many way to mount one i use the it welded to pipe adn pipe welded to hub


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great. Should be a little tank.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Locked front end, dual axle paddle, and a idiot driving should be interesting....I gotta get the floorboards complete and install the snorkel back on and I will post pics......I'm a very very satisfied with it


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

What is the exact purpose of those? Is it to get rid of GC issues?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

When riding rutted areas and the sra gets hung up this keeps you truckin lol......not no more rock with it lean with it lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well gotta say just put the boards and snorkel back on added another snorkel for the vent lines instead of them just ziptied in the open.....I also painted a couple pieces like the shaft cover and what not......all in all great job looks much better in person I must add......all seals fresh no leakage, fluids all fresh, and last but no least getting the gear reduction made......pics will be in the morning 

the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well guys the 300 is right where I want it as far as looks no rust or anything on it only thing not blasted and primed is the motor and that's because I want it to stay original no flaking paint and what not.......on to the pics I changed the snorks up a bit to no more ventlines hanging out 




the wetter the better


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks really good. Makes mine look like crap tho lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol all in all I worked about 2 weeks on it.....least I know every bolt isn't seized up lol......I was scared I would never get it back together......man this was a fun build especially since when I first bought it when clumps of crap came from the motor, carb was gross and rear end some how had a leaf floating around in it lol notice how straight the handlebars were hahaha 













the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome job Tonka. I am hoping mine comes out half as nice as that.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

definitly a nice transformation


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Would look like crap without the floorboards...........just sayin'.......:silly:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hahaha them floorboards had a make over to filled with keystock and welded where it was rusted out and painted and gumby I know that 350 will be nice biggest thing is do NOT rush......I wanted to so bad but when ya skip things the final product shows.....I would have new plastics but I run through the woods with this bike so no need to scratch the pretty up plus these have character marks lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

While I didn't know that, I can't say I'm surprised. They'd been on my bike for 8ish years that I know of, they weren't under much more than 4' of water.......lol


A 300 has to have battle scars. Without them it would be like Chuck Norris w/o a beard.......just not right.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

my 300 has many battle scars...chicks dig scars lmfao


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well if that's the case I am set with the battle scars on both the 300 and myself lol.......

the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Finally got to put it to the test buddies on popo 800 and brutes were struggling in 4wd with 30's and the baby 300 did it in 2.......I think I'm in love 



the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

That's awesome!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I do gotta say my brute might be big but the 300 is bad......I think I overly impressed everyone yesterday including myself 

the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, I guess everybody built the biggest baddest big bores and got tired of that so now the new thing is building the meanest lil bikes 

Sad part is now I want to build one! :banghead:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I will say I have so much fun on that 300 if I could just put a stereo on it but I know it would not last on that thing lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Plus it's nice beating the snot out of it and not breaking. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Lol, I guess everybody built the biggest baddest big bores and got tired of that so now the new thing is building the meanest lil bikes
> 
> Sad part is now I want to build one! :banghead:
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 
I was just talking about the same thing with one of my buddies. Of course I am just as guilty, building my little 350. Starting to see a lot of small bore bike being built right now. But you have to admit they are cool and loads of fun.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just to show the hole the 300 conquered in 2wd lol here is a pic of a 800 on 30's done dealing lol......thought it took on water but was fine.....least they know not to follow the baby hulk now hahaha 



the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The funny thing is, the most effective 300's I have been around have been on a tire like you're running. They're light & not high powered, so putting an overly aggressive mud tire on will often dig & bog em down. - Definitely a hard to beat platform, super simple, reliable, and effective. 

Just for note, my stereo goes underwater most every ride & has never had any issues from it.



....all these honda builds going on, maybe I'll get motivated enough to get mine back out....


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yup same thing happened to me. i had my relatively stock (at the time, it was) 300 with 27 laws on it then i bought and built a brute. rode the 300 one ride, fell in love. the brute got sold in favor of a family ride (the rhino lol).

now the 300 might be getting traded for a brute lol. but thats only so i can sell the brute for more money than i can sell the 300 for. hate to see it go, but gotta do what i gotta do for my lil boy.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Family comes first. We can always replace/build new toys later in life.


----------

